# Broken shifter stalk! How to fix?



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Broken shifter rod! How to fix?*










I'm pretty sure this is supposed to remain one piece on our cars. I'm not sure how to go about fixing it, but I'm stuck on the side of my road right now and I need to get this thing back in running order so I can fix my f'n heater core! Any ideas? I don't have access to a welder right now, or I'd just tack weld it and be done with it... Maybe I can get it into first gear and baby it so a place with a welder? I'm so f'n pissed right now...


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

see if you can get the rest of the metal out of there, then use a large flat headed screw driver in that slot, it would at least get through the gears...won't be pretty. but i have heard stories!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I can't get the rest of the metal out of there. It's anchored at the bottom of the shift ball, and the only way to get it out is to put the car on jackstands, remove the catalytic converter and heatshield, and pry off the bottom of the shifter box. I'm going to see who's open tomorrow that can possibly tack weld it. As long as they can keep that part up while applying pressure to the spring for the stalk (for reverse), that should be a permanent fix.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lite1979 said:


> I can't get the rest of the metal out of there. It's anchored at the bottom of the shift ball, and the only way to get it out is to put the car on jackstands, remove the catalytic converter and heatshield, and pry off the bottom of the shifter box. I'm going to see who's open tomorrow that can possibly tack weld it. As long as they can keep that part up while applying pressure to the spring for the stalk (for reverse), that should be a permanent fix.


Yeah dude. This isn't going to be easy. You will gave to get it from underneath. Start hunting for a B&M shifter. It's the only one I know of that's a direct replacement. And I LOVE mine. It's a pretty involved install process.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm saving money at my new place here in Buffalo, but not $250. I'm going to see if I can get the current unit tack welded. I'll post my success/failure tomorrow.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Find someone who has a stock shift assembly available and replace it... Likely someone who has switched to a B&M unit.

FYI that's your shift rod, stalk is on the transmission. Also heater core replacement is actually the worst job I have ever done on this car and I think I've had everything apart except for the rear subframe and have never cracked open a haldex unit. Are you certain you have diagnosed a bad core? Is it leaking into the car?

not to be a dick but please clean your car. my ocd is about to make me drive upstate and do it for you!

This is what it looked like when I did a friends...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> ... but please clean your car, my ocd is about to make me drive upstate and do it for you!


Sucks to be OCD and you're not alone...I could barely sleep last night after see the "horror" above.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I ended up spending $7.05 at Napa, where they sold me a 3/16" drill bit, a 6mm x 1.0 tap, a washer and a screw to match. 

Here's the lower portion of the rod, drilled and tapped:









I didn't want to drill too deep, so I used a couple of my own washers to give me some breathing room between the head of the screw and the surface of the two pieces.

With the screw tightened:










Works like a champ!

Edit: Yes, the core leaked all over the inside of the car and sprayed steam all over my windshield two years ago. I've been putting it off, but it has to happen. I know it's going to suck, which is why I took two days off from work to do it. Too bad this had to happen. Now to see if I can get another two days off in a row (not terribly easy in the restaurant industry).

How long did the heater core take you? Did you discharge the A/C or no?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Discharged the AC - you have to yes.

We started around 11am and it was all back together at 9pm. It was a long and cold day and the re-assembly is tedious. There are some sensors in really bad locations that I decided to solder in longer wires.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope you don't consider the drill/tap with a screw as permanent repair! I'd still replace it, or at least get it welded properly. :thumbup:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

@ Max: have you had a shifter rod break before? If it were welded properly in the first place, this never would have happened. The screw is holding it nice and tight now, and I'll probably get a real replacement if it breaks again, but I don't expect it to. The two pieces fit together as they were meant to, so it's not like the screw is going to see a ton of stress every time I shift. The B&M shifter rod looked nice, but like I said, I don't have $250 to drop on a shifting rod, nor do I have the time and heated garage in which to drop my catalytic converter and heat shield to do such a swap. I have more important things to worry about, like having heat during the rest of this Buffalo winter.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine never broke (I'm sure it will now that I'm bringing this up), but I've seen quite a few similar failures from my relatively short time being part of this community. I am sure that the bolt will hold it in the short term, but I wouldn't trust it permanently. Last thing you want, is for this to happen to you in the middle of nowhere and become more expensive than a thorough repair. Personally, I'd still have it welded for some real peace of mind. :beer:


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Oddly enough, this very thing happened to me on Thursday morning as I was driving to my shop. I was shifting from 3rd to 4th and the shifter just went loose in my hand. Somehow I was able to get it back into 3rd as i was coasting and drive the remaining 12 miles to my shop... only stalled at one traffic light 



I basically fixed it the same way, but I'm currently on the hunt for a B&M.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

If the screw breaks or comes loose, I'll let you guys know, trust me! The city of Buffalo may be shrinking, but there's no shortage of stop lights and signs, so I shift quite a bit in my daily driving. I'd rather get a B&M than get the current unit re-welded, though, because even if I weld the current unit, I'll still have to drop the catalytic converter and heat shield to get it out of the car. If I'm going to go to that much trouble, I may as well put in a new unit. Any idea what a new one costs from the dealer? I can find complete shifter boxes, but no individual rods, and I particularly like the sprung reverse lockout that our cars come with stock. Now that I think of it, a buddy of mine just picked up a 2003 GLI with a short shifter, and he mentioned that his stock shifter is in the trunk. It's also a 6-speed, so would that work in my car? I'm thinking it might have slightly longer throws...


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Part number for the lever is 8N0711112B, Audi lists it for $255 though my local dealer extended me a price of $216.75

I don't think a mk4 shifter will work in a TT (even though a TT shifter works in a mk4)- they have a longer throw and I think the TT lever is offset, so the mk4 piece wouldn't sit right in the cutout in the center tunnel.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> not to be a dick but please clean your car. my ocd is about to make me drive upstate and do it for you!
> 
> This is what it looked like when I did a friends...


What a dick! J/k, but thanks for the photo! I'm in the middle of disassembly on the heater core job right now. I promise I'll clean the hell out of my car once I have heat! I do need a major vacuum cleaner, though. When I removed my back seats I found a ton of kitty litter under them!

Oh, and the shifter's still holding strong. In VW related news, I used the same tap on my friend's front wheel hub to clean the threads for that annoying little screw that holds the rotor on.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

FWIW I found my B&M on ebay. Paid $100 if I remember right.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I keep scouring ebay hoping I'll find one that cheap, but I've had no luck so far.

On a related note, I noticed there's a little bit of play between the upper and lower part now, and I was wondering if you guys think it'd be possible to weld it in the car. I have all the plastic parts removed, but the seats and dashboard are still there. Is that too close for comfort?


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

You could always just cover the seats and dashboard. That way if one or two flaming metal bits gets away from you, at least you wont burn parts of your car :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TurboDaily (Feb 26, 2013)

if anyone needs a shifter let me know i just switched over to a b&m and have my stock one to get rid of, tell you what though was a PIA to install it thought, took every bit of 3hrs none stop working. not easy trying to work around the drive shaft and pulling out the heat shields around it lol


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

That's exactly why I didn't want to get a new one. My jury rigging was holding up just fine until a few months ago, so I had to find a better option. A welding place near me was able to weld it inside the car using some fire blankets to protect the seats. They left no marks at all on the dash. The upper grommet for the spring melted, but it's not noticeable. Shifts like a champ now. Next step: put the plastic bits back in so I can have a cupholder again...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, told you not to trust it!  

At least it didn't leave you stranded, this is definitely a more permanent and reliable fix. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That looks like it will last a bit longer


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hey, my shifter also broke yesterday. 

I noticed allot of play the last few days, but didn't expect it would snap off.

What a bad designed construktion is this by audi :facepalm:
They used solder tin to hold the upper part and lower part together.

My repair was simular as above. I drilled a little hole in the lower part and used a good quality m6 bolt with some locktite.
We should se how long it will last.

greets


----------

